# Hello everyone from Oregon



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Welcome to the from Angel! How about a little about yourself? We love meeting and greeting new members and learning more about them, their animals and where in the world they are located.


----------



## Angel07 (Nov 23, 2020)

Yeah I'm from Oregon and I don't own a horse but I really want one and I love riding.
I do have two chickens and two dogs.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Two dogs here and too many chickens. Not that you can ever have too many. They are like potato chips one is never enough.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

QtrBel said:


> Two dogs here and too many chickens. Not that you can ever have too many. They are like potato chips one is never enough.


Haha, we've been holding steady at 10 chickens for quite awhile now. No roo, so no babies hatching. I had a dream last night that I took the chickens on a beach vacation, which unsurprisingly turned out to be quite messy 

Hi @Angel07 , welcome! I live in VT with three Morgan mares, an English Shepherd puppy, and the 10 chickens I mentioned. Oh, and one lovely husband


----------



## Angel07 (Nov 23, 2020)

I love horses but I don't own one YET but my dream horse is a dapple-gray mare.


----------



## AbbySmith (Nov 15, 2020)

Hi @Angel07! What breed are your dogs?


----------



## Angel07 (Nov 23, 2020)

They are Brittny spangles.


----------



## AbbySmith (Nov 15, 2020)

Awww! <3 What are their names?


----------



## Angel07 (Nov 23, 2020)

Well since I am Hawaiian they have Hawaiian names and those are Momi which means pearl and she is a girl and the other is a boy and his name is Manu which means bird.


----------



## AbbySmith (Nov 15, 2020)

Aww, that's so cute!!


----------



## Angel07 (Nov 23, 2020)

Thanks! Do you have any dogs?


----------



## Angel07 (Nov 23, 2020)

I want to get a dapple-grey horse and name her Autumn and I was wondering what other names are good for this breed. This is what she looks like.


----------



## Angel07 (Nov 23, 2020)

*AbbySmith*
what kind of horse do you want/ or have?


----------



## AbbySmith (Nov 15, 2020)

I only have one dog right now, the other two died. She is a Great Pyrenees named Lacey. She is a very dumb dog, loves to drool, be around me, and hates strangers.









Autumn is such a great name! I love it!! If it was a boy, I would go with Rocky, but I think you mentioned you want a mare, so maybe Shimmer? I kind of need to get to know an animal before I name it, because it reflects their attitude as well.

I do not have my own horse, I really really want one though. I would love to have a sorrel AQH gelding. I have no idea what I would name him, but probably something like MoonShadow, or maybe Lucky. I am not sure, again, I would have to meet him.

Do you have any other animals? We have 50 pigs, 150 sheep, a bunch of chickens, 1 cow, and 2 steers.


----------



## AbbySmith (Nov 15, 2020)

These were some of the pigs this summer


----------



## AbbySmith (Nov 15, 2020)

I also some how forgot about my donkeys!! How could I forget about them?! I have three. One boy, and two girls. The boy is Tim, and the girls are Ruby and Lilly. Tim is 15 months old, and adorable! I love him a lot. He was my first donkey ever and I love him! The girls are a mother daughter pair, 8 and 5 years old. They are kind of grumpy, and don't always like humans. They come for treats though, which is nice. But here are some pics








*This was when I first got them. It was June, but they were still shedding. They are in a lot better condition now.








This is Ruby in August out with the sheep








These are my two weird girls. They were very tired, and I caught them in the middle of a yawn. So cute!








This is little Tim like two weeks ago. He does not like the snow! Neither do I...








This one was the same day. They are all ignoring me and watching the dog. They hate her! Tim in the front, then Ruby, and Lilly. *


----------



## Angel07 (Nov 23, 2020)

Love all your animals they are so cute.


----------



## AbbySmith (Nov 15, 2020)

Aww thank you! Do you have any other animals?


----------



## Angel07 (Nov 23, 2020)

No, I wish I don't live on a farm I'm a suburb girl.


----------



## AbbySmith (Nov 15, 2020)

Ahhh, makes sense


----------

